# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  حياك الله يالأردن

## bnt .irbid

حياك الله يالأردن

حياك الله يالغالي

افتخر وارفه رأسك

لأنه يحميك السيف الهاشمي

الملك عبدالله نسب

سلالة الرسول الهاشمي

ولأن بقيادة عبدالله

دوم رافعين الراس

وروح يبقى الراس مرفوع

ما دام الشعب بحما الهاشمي

ارفع رأسك يالأردن

ارفع رأسك عالي عالي

----------


## mylife079



----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكوره يا بنت اربد على الابداع و التميز ... ننتظر المزيد من إبداعاتك 

 :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  لكي مني اجمل تحية  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):

----------

